# First Failed ICSI



## ceri2015 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hiya wondering if anyone can offer any advice we had our BFN from our first cycle of ICSI on 4th October - 2 weeks ago... I bled until last Sunday I've just woken this morning to Brown Spotting and pain on my right side. 
Anyone else experienced the same? 
Thanks Ceri x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your BFN  

You can bleed longer and heavier due to the progesterone support you were on. It may take a few months for you AF to settle down again 

It may be worth doing another test if you haven't already to rule out any complications. Brown = old blood so it may be leftovers from your old AF.  Could it be ovulation pain? I sometimes spot around ovulation 

If you're having lots of pain though,  I'd be tempted to call your clinic for reassurance 

Hope everything settles down for you soon 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## ceri2015 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Angelica.

It's confused me because the bleeding had stopped, we talked about doing a test this morning so will get one this afternoon just to check.

Yeah will call clinic just to be on safe side xx


----------

